# Dual gauge pod ?



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

Where can I find a dual gauge pod for a z31?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

www.gaugepods.com


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Those are tripple gauge pods.

http://www.thespecshop.com can get you a dual.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

opps. Sorry about that.


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sweet, Thx.


----------

